# Duck hunting Matagorda



## Alenz96 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's about that time! Where's everyone had luck at and some good spots to set up a blind in east Matagorda bay?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Best thing to do is stay mobile and don't set up a permanent blind.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Close to the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That place is crawling with duck hunters


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Smells fishy...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Trolls be working here.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just go get in someone else's blind...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just go get in someone else's blind...


... my FAVORITE kind of blind right there ... !


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... my FAVORITE kind of blind right there ... !


Find one that's brushed in really nice and has cupholders in it. There are plenty to choose from.


----------



## Alenz96 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah I'll be huntin out of s boat


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Find the guy with the pontoon duck blind....looks like a duck killing machine


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Logan said:


> Find the guy with the pontoon duck blind....looks like a duck killing machine


Won't be hard, probably can see it across the bay. lol

edit: not knocking the camo or design, it looks GREAT, it's just HUGE


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Alenz96 said:


> Yeah I'll be huntin out of s boat


In that case, just tie up to one of the 600 blinds on the south shoreline.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Won't be hard, probably can see it across the bay. lol
> 
> edit: not knocking the camo or design, it looks GREAT, it's just HUGE


Might have a problem with fisherman "burning his shoreline" hahaha


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh, you guys are brutal. He's only 19 with 3 posts.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Logan said:


> Find the guy with the pontoon duck blind....looks like a duck killing machine


More like a redhead jihadist


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

What yall are not realizing is this: The more hunters there are in east bay, the better the hunting is. The shooting keeps the birds moving, as do the fishing boats in the bay. SO get out there and choot em up. I'll be there some from time to time as well.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

aTm08 said:


> More like a redhead jihadist


I am so going to stencyl that on the boat somewhere. I am almost done with it BTW. Two full days of work and it will be complete. It has been a massive undertaking. I started in February. The biggest hang up was me being hard headed with the lower unit. I don't like asking another man to help me complete a project, it bugs me to the bone. I finally gave up and took it to sport marine. Thank God I did because there were missing parts in the lower unit. They got me up and running. If you see the boat on the bay come say hello. I don't care if I got decoys out just run up to the boat and say hello. I aint so mad at the ducks I can't say hello to a fellow 2cooler.

Oh and all this reply I just typed is based on if it were me yall were referring to when speaking about the big pontoon blind.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

^Where's the satellite TV for the Cowboys games???



Durtjunkee said:


> What yall are not realizing is this: The more hunters there are in east bay, the better the hunting is. The shooting keeps the birds moving, as do the fishing boats in the bay. SO get out there and choot em up. I'll be there some from time to time as well.


Yeah but they all want to sit in MY spot.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> What yall are not realizing is this: The more hunters there are in east bay, the better the hunting is. The shooting keeps the birds moving, as do the fishing boats in the bay. SO get out there and choot em up. I'll be there some from time to time as well.


I agree


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

justletmein said:


> ^Where's the satellite TV for the Cowboys games???
> 
> Yeah but they all want to sit in MY spot.


LOL No television, I like roughing it!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

wal1809 said:


> LOL No television, I like roughing it!


Man that is roughing it, please tell me you've got a coffee maker!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

wal1809 said:


> I am so going to stencyl that on the boat somewhere. I am almost done with it BTW. Two full days of work and it will be complete. It has been a massive undertaking. I started in February. The biggest hang up was me being hard headed with the lower unit. I don't like asking another man to help me complete a project, it bugs me to the bone. I finally gave up and took it to sport marine. Thank God I did because there were missing parts in the lower unit. They got me up and running. If you see the boat on the bay come say hello. I don't care if I got decoys out just run up to the boat and say hello. I aint so mad at the ducks I can't say hello to a fellow 2cooler.
> 
> Oh and all this reply I just typed is based on if it were me yall were referring to when speaking about the big pontoon blind.


I'd drag it down to the coast for you just to hunt out of it one time. You need to get some tires on the trailer first though. :brew2:


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I'd drag it down to the coast for you just to hunt out of it one time. You need to get some tires on the trailer first though. :brew2:


Thats a old picture. I got brand new tires, new bearings, new seals and rebuilt the bearing buddies. I have a history with trailers. My new rule now is if I buy a used trailer, the first thing is new tires, new bearings and new seals.

Once bitten twice shy, twice bitten ticked off. The last two trailers i got burned hard. One was a dealer and the other was a mechanic. I no longer rely on somebody else to handle something as important as that. They both screwed me and they both knew it and they both argued about it.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Man that is roughing it, please tell me you've got a coffee maker!


It will have a 3 burner propane stove top. I like percolated coffee. We keep one of these going in the blind throughout the hunt. Ours is the one gallon pot.

http://www.arvadasurplus.com/gsi-15...tm_medium=adwords&id=98265426739#.VgsB1OxVhBc

That's it on the shelf behind that ugly dude.


That blind is a 16 foot flatbed. I still like to crow in front of those that laughed and said it was too big to kill birds. We hide it well and we had wolfpacks of mallards right in front.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just go get in someone else's blind...





Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... my FAVORITE kind of blind right there ... !





justletmein said:


> Find one that's brushed in really nice and has cupholders in it. There are plenty to choose from.


If i even think somebody else has tried to hunt in one of our blindsâ€¦i'll burn it to the ground before i let somebody else hunt in it. :walkingsm


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

That sounds like a deal to me!! Please begin burning soon! Save me the troubleí ½í¸†í ½í¸†


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> If i even think somebody else has tried to hunt in one of our blindsâ€¦i'll burn it to the ground before i let somebody else hunt in it. :walkingsm


I plan on hunting every blind in Matty and ESB at some point this season. Probably should start burning now to get a head start on me.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I plan on hunting every blind in Matty and ESB at some point this season. Probably should start burning now to get a head start on me.


Get after it, i left some presents for you in the other ones, that i can't get to in time. :work:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol......well I guess the OP won't be asking for any more advice.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Get after it, i left some presents for you in the other ones, that i can't get to in time. :work:


He means poop!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> He means poop!


Now that is funny right there.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> If i even think somebody else has tried to hunt in one of our blindsâ€¦i'll burn it to the ground before i let somebody else hunt in it. :walkingsm


Can you please define "our blinds" please?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

wal1809 said:


> Can you please define "our blinds" please?


Yeah it mean blinds that friends, my dad and me have built or keep up.....it also means any other blind that that we hunt in during the season . Since there public property. Where's Spots N Dots he understands how this works, as long as he brings tacos he can hunt any blind of ours he wants. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> He means poop!


Perfect, they burn easier with some fuel.



wal1809 said:


> Can you please define "our blinds" please?





Copano/Aransas said:


> Yeah it mean blinds that friends, my dad and me have built or keep up.....it also means any other blind that that we hunt in during the season . Since there public property. Where's Spots N Dots he understands how this works, as long as he brings tacos he can hunt any blind of ours he wants.


Please put a sign on your blinds so we know which ones are yours. kthxbye


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Please bring that boat to the coast....I just want to see it


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Logan said:


> Please bring that boat to the coast....I just want to see it


Oh its coming down there. I will make quick trips to east matti. It is only a little over an hour from my house. I have a place in POC when I want to go for more then just a little while. I only live 15 20 minutes from you, right up spur 10.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Yeah it mean blinds that friends, my dad and me have built or keep up.....it also means any other blind that that we hunt in during the season . Since there public property. Where's Spots N Dots he understands how this works, as long as he brings tacos he can hunt any blind of ours he wants.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon I ought not respond to ownership of the blinds as this would create an unnecessary melt down of a thread. So will opinion out and just tell a story.

Some young gun rolled up on my wife and I one evening. I aint sure but I think it had spots n dots painted all over the blind. Well this young feller had to park a long way and walked into the spread of 12 dozen deeks. He didn't irritate me at first when he said "I am here to tell you my boss is bringing customers and he is hunting this bind". My response was "If your boss is an outfitter he knows dang good and well this aint his blind, it belongs to the State of Texas".

The little snot didn't irritate me until he said "Mister I am warning you there will be trouble when my boss gets here" while pointing his skinny little finger at me. I moved to close the distance so he and I could talk face to face rather than hollaring across the duck spread. He vanished! I am by nature a scary looking dude. I am 6 foot 2 inches and over 300 pounds. Most people get the exact wrong impression of me at first and think I am angry all the time. I can't imagine why! They like me once they get to know me.

Sure enough his boss showed up with customers in an airboat. They never approached and went to the next blind on the next point and we all got along just fine. No shouting match, no grudge match no nothing. We actually helped each other out by not shooting when the other was working birds, old school.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

wal1809 said:


> I reckon I ought not respond to ownership of the blinds as this would create an unnecessary melt down of a thread. So will opinion out and just tell a story.
> 
> Some young gun rolled up on my wife and I one evening. I aint sure but I think it had spots n dots painted all over the blind. Well this young feller had to park a long way and walked into the spread of 12 dozen deeks. He didn't irritate me at first when he said "I am here to tell you my boss is bringing customers and he is hunting this bind". My response was "If your boss is an outfitter he knows dang good and well this aint his blind, it belongs to the State of Texas".
> 
> ...


Good story wal1809 :rotfl: It took some digging but i found it, if y'all want to be serious about Deck hunting start reading this thread. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1228041&highlight=duck+hunting

It will also give you fair warning to stay away from all of "our" meaning the guys in this threads blinds.  Also don't forget to pick up your Teal tags, well for the rookies at least. The real Deck hunter all ready know about all that. Also like i said last year opening morning if any of y'all want to go i'll gladly take you, but you better be at the dock ready to go @ 4:00AMâ€¦No whining!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Also just a BTW.."by the way" if you don't know what BTW stands for, some of you rookies can be slow. Spots and Dots has some good blinds to hunt in around POC & Aransas bay area, he usually has them nice and fixed up with brush and all around the opener. Just scout them a day or two before the season opens to be sure, feel free to use the Deck decoy's he keeps by them.:walkingsm Sotex has some good ones also, but he can be kinda rude if he finds out you have been using one of his blinds. So watch him.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Hate to ask a dumb question concerning the hunting other people's blinds issue on public land but how hard would it be to hunt out of a boat blind down there? 

This is a reoccurring issue over in my home state of LA in this little lake called Catahoula. We go hunt it some out of a boat blind. Never had any issues although the amount of blinds on that place is so far over the top.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

MWP said:


> Hate to ask a dumb question concerning the hunting other people's blinds issue on public land but how hard would it be to hunt out of a boat blind down there?
> 
> This is a reoccurring issue over in my home state of LA in this little lake called Catahoula. We go hunt it some out of a boat blind. Never had any issues although the amount of blinds on that place is so far over the top.


Plenty of people do it, there's nothing wrong with it. I've seen a few people along the middle Texas coast do it. Go for it.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> This is a reoccurring issue over in my home state of LA in this little lake called Catahoula. We go hunt it some out of a boat blind. Never had any issues although the amount of blinds on that place is so far over the top.


I've never hunted Catahoula, just driven through the area going up to north LA. I've heard that place is an absolute madhouse!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

MWP said:


> Hate to ask a dumb question concerning the hunting other people's blinds issue on public land but how hard would it be to hunt out of a boat blind down there?
> 
> This is a reoccurring issue over in my home state of LA in this little lake called Catahoula. We go hunt it some out of a boat blind. Never had any issues although the amount of blinds on that place is so far over the top.


I built the big pontoon blind for two specific reasons. Number one, my wife aint never going to sleep in the bottom of the airboat. That aint about to happen. So that excludes her from any of the really good northern hunts on public (when you can locate the wolfpacks of birds). So she was just left out.

Reason number two, the last time I slept in the boat was about 5 years ago. I got the "We found the wolfpack" telephone call. I dropped everything, call my cuz and off we went. We got to lake X about 10 PM and found my peoples rafted up near where the carnage was about to take place. It was butt arse cold. Beers started flowing, the mixed adult beverages started up. At the end it was no mixed adult beverages, it was just adult beverage. Them young dudes put a hurting on me. At 0130 we were in our spot and set down in the boat to get some sleep. At 0230 it started raining all get out. It was miserably cold a raining. Even my labrador was out of his mind miserable.

We killed our birds, hit the boat ramp and my buddy backed my truck down the ramp. My excursion died and did not come back to life. That was a $1000 mistake. I had the oil changed before we left and the dip$^!# put 5 quarts of oil not 15. The 7.3 has a low oil cut off. The ramp was so steep it angled the level of oil of of the low oil sensor and it died.

Anyhow that was the last time. I have done it for decades and I aint doing it again. So me and my wife can go where we want, stay as long as we want, take a nap in absolute climate controlled comfort. We can make breakfast, make use of bathroom facilities and the kitchen. I don't even have to put my britches on if I don't want to. When we get tired of looking at the same water, then we will just move along.

So to answer your question, the big boat is my answer. I just want to chill when I go hunting. I don't want to race to a blind, argue with some buttho about who owns a blind or blah blah blah blah yada yada stuff anymore.

The only problem with the pontoon is I will need probably a foot and a half of water. I think that is OK but if it isn't, I will have an aluminum barge built that is 25 foot by 8 foot and build a blind on top of that run by two long tails. I would sell the pontoon.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a nice story there Wal, glad I don't have to go through that any more. I sure enjoy waking up at the lodge with breakfast waiting on the table. Your pontoon should be very comfortable.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Another good story Wal, sound likes one of those "I'll never do that again trips". 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Another good story Wal, sound likes one of those "I'll never do that again trips".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your interpretation of that story is 100% accurate. I don't care if 2000 mallards are in a a half acre hole, I am not sleeping in the pouring rain in 35 degree temps. I am too fat and old and not near ticked off at the birds as I used to be.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> That is a nice story there Wal, glad I don't have to go through that any more. I sure enjoy waking up at the lodge with breakfast waiting on the table. Your pontoon should be very comfortable.


I have a lease up off the Navasota river northeast of College Station. I have a cabin with a bathroom, shower and a kitchen. It is a 20 minute Polaris ride from the cabin down to the timber hole. I built a blind on a 16 foot flatbed. It has a kitchen in it as well. It is really nice to get there 30 minutes before legal, make coffee and have breakfast while waiting on the birds. I love the zero public drama that goes along with a place like that.

Here is the blind


Here is the cabin


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

Good lord! Can we be best friends?? I make a mean cup of coffee and can fry up an egg with the best of 'em!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Zerofold said:


> Good lord! Can we be best friends?? I make a mean cup of coffee and can fry up an egg with the best of 'em!


LOL you would be shocked at how reasonable the duck lease is. We don't get a lot of shooting in early season because it is a 1 acre timber hole and that's it. The ranch owner understands this and compensates by charging less. It is just me and my brother on that section of the lease. If a pig walks through, well it is just his sorry luck. We are not allowed to shoot deer. I killed my last deer 4 years ago and not interested in another so that is all good.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wal1809 said:


> LOL you would be shocked at how reasonable the duck lease is. We don't get a lot of shooting in early season because it is a 1 acre timber hole and that's it. The ranch owner understands this and compensates by charging less. It is just me and my brother on that section of the lease. If a pig walks through, well it is just his sorry luck. We are not allowed to shoot deer. I killed my last deer 4 years ago and not interested in another so that is all good.


When we going hunting wayno??!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> When we going hunting wayno??!


We need to get it done this year. I completely intend to get Mark and Joe down to the coast this year. You wanna go then?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Most definitely! Keep me in the loop. I'm down to duck hunt any time you have an opening!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're in East Matty give me 6 or so long blasts from your an air horn when breakfast is ready and i'll come dock onto your floating mansion.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Saw some pretty interesting blinds in Rockport the other weekend. Looked like they were made to drive a boat in and hunt out of your boat. Not a bad idea.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

KDubBlast said:


> Saw some pretty interesting blinds in Rockport the other weekend. Looked like they were made to drive a boat in and hunt out of your boat. Not a bad idea.


That is how we used to build all of them.


----------

